# new goldfish tank



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

ok so yesterday I went to a store where I had seen this 98 litre tank before and had just got enough money for it and it came with some stuff and it cost £80.95 well my mum asked if they had any and they didn't but they had the show model which didn't have a light but anyway they said I could have it for £25.00!i said yes! the tank came with a heater, food and water dechlorinator. so I bought a filter for a 200-400 litre tank and some gravel and plants and set it up when I got home. I added my old gravel and plants from my goldfish tank as well. my goldfish's old tank was 30 litres (sig has the fish in it) and I added the goldfish into the new tank straight away because I had to put my pregnant mollies in the 30 litre tank. my question is can I cycle the tank with the goldfish in it? I also tested the water today and it had these parameters

ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10
general hardness 250
carbonate hardness 50
ph 6.8

sorry im rambling on


----------

